# 3 years after Lymphoma diagnosis... and now a lump



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Good luck with your vet visit! I can see why you are concerned, but I'm always surprised by how often a lump turns out to be nothing to worry about. I do hope this is one of them.


----------



## lovecoffee (Aug 15, 2016)

mdoats2 said:


> I couldn't log in to my old account (mdoats), so I created a new one. My Rookie was diagnosed almost 3 years ago with Indolent T Cell Lymphoma. Tonight I noticed he was limping a little bit and I found an angry red lump in between the pads of his paw.
> 
> I've got a vet appointment scheduled for tomorrow but I don't like what I'm reading on the Internet about this kind of lump. I'm so very lucky that he's been relatively symptom-free for the past three years but ever since his diagnosis I have been waiting for the other shoe to drop. I'm trying not to get too far ahead of myself and just wait until I see the vet, but it's very hard not to worry and wonder if this is the other shoe finally dropping. Please send good thoughts our way.



Hello and I'm so sorry for this extra worry. My 9 year old baby had a lump pop up that looked exactly like this on her paw pad. Straight to the vet we went and it was excised out under general anesthesia. Biopsy was negative, and the margins were well encapsulated. The entire cyst popped right out and she had a easy recovery except for trying to keep the paw clean and bandaged. Much good luck to you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending prayers and good thoughts that it's not serious. I remember you, glad to see you back!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

lovecoffee said:


> Hello and I'm so sorry for this extra worry. My 9 year old baby had a lump pop up that looked exactly like this on her paw pad. Straight to the vet we went and it was excised out under general anesthesia. Biopsy was negative, and the margins were well encapsulated. The entire cyst popped right out and she had a easy recovery except for trying to keep the paw clean and bandaged. Much good luck to you.


Thank you SO much for sharing that. It will make it a little easier to get through until tomorrow when I know more.


----------



## lovecoffee (Aug 15, 2016)

mdoats2 said:


> Thank you SO much for sharing that. It will make it a little easier to get through until tomorrow when I know more.


 Please let us know what is going on when you know more. Until then, know we are sending good thoughts your way


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Good news. We haven't seen the vet yet, but I cleaned and wrapped his paw overnight and it seems to have drained. It was barely visible when I cleaned and wrapped it again this morning. Hurrah!! We're still heading to the vet just in case he needs an antibiotic or anti-inflammatory or pain med or whatever, but I'm FAR less anxious this morning. I'll post again after we've been to the vet.


----------



## lovecoffee (Aug 15, 2016)

mdoats2 said:


> Good news. We haven't seen the vet yet, but I cleaned and wrapped his paw overnight and it seems to have drained. It was barely visible when I cleaned and wrapped it again this morning. Hurrah!! We're still heading to the vet just in case he needs an antibiotic or anti-inflammatory or pain med or whatever, but I'm FAR less anxious this morning. I'll post again after we've been to the vet.



Excellent news! Please post any updates after your vet visit.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Hopeful that it was just a cyst or something!!! The fact that it drained itself is a good sign I would think. 

Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

That is awesome news!!! What a relief for you!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, that was wishful thinking. It's not gone, and it's not a cyst. It's still there (just smaller than in the picture and a little deeper in between his pads). It's a tumor. The vet said they wouldn't remove it because he wouldn't do well afterward. So he's on antibiotics and anti-inflammatory meds to see if it goes down enough in size so that he can live with it comfortably. They said they'll check in with me over the next couple of days and see how he does. I'm a little numb right now. Just planning to spoil the heck out of him and hope.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm sorry for the bad news. Hopefully the meds will help make it comfortable (and hopefully make it disappear). You spoil that Rookie, he is a very handsome boy!!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry to see that update. Was really hoping it was just a cyst.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry. Hoping it can be managed successfully for a long time.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm sorry for the news. Take care.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks all for the kind words. Rookie is doing OK for now. I've been keeping walks short and he is barely limping at all. His foot doesn't seem to be bothering him at the moment. I bought some toddler socks to cover his paw and keep him from irritating it further. Other than occasionally wanting to lick at it, he seems to pretty much ignore it most of the time. I'm glad because I really didn't want to have to put a cone on him.

I'm fortunate that I work at a job that allows me to work from home whenever I want, so I'm planning to stay home with him this week and see how he does. He's also getting very spoiled and had his first chicken nuggets yesterday.

We'll see how he does but it looks like we'll be able to manage it for now. I'm grateful for every day.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm heartbroken to say that my Rookie is gone. My goofy boy made me smile every single day for nine and a half years. My home feels empty and lonely and a piece of my heart is missing. 

The tumor grew pretty quickly and it was clear that it was bothering him after even short walks. I had always promised him that I would let him go a day too early rather than a day too late. I just didn't understand how much it would FEEL like it really was too early. I spoiled him rotten and fed him all kinds of people food in his last days, let him keep my slippers when he stole them, and just tried to give him as much love as he has always given me. My kind and wonderful vet reassured me that I was making the right decision and helped me to let him go.

I'll come back to this wonderful forum when I'm ready to open my heart again to another dog. It may be a while. 

In the meantime, I want to let people in this Cancer sub forum know that a cancer diagnosis isn't the end. I had three amazing years with Rookie after his Lymphoma diagnosis. Three years of walking side by side. Three years of swimming at the lake. Three years of playing fetch at the park and hiking in the woods. Three years of sleeping by my feet or cuddling on the couch. Three years of love and laughter, all post diagnosis. I hope that all of your pups who are battling cancer are able to stay by your side as long as possible and that they give you half as much joy as my Rookie gave me. Be strong. And be grateful for every day.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Rookie. What love you shared and may the memories you have carry you through.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So sorry to learn of Rookie's loss. It is inspirational how long he stayed by your side with his dx of lymphoma, and he was so loved. There arent words for how sad it is you lost him.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Rookie.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

How sad. My sincere condolences. Agnes


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.


----------

